# My budgie is breathing hard



## FriendlyRaisin (Jan 17, 2017)

My budgie is breathing very hard and I can can hear a clicking noise from him. What should I do?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You should book him an appointment with an avian vet specialist so that he is examined, properly diagnosed and the most adequate treatment plan is prescribed.

In the meantime, you can keep him extra warm by covering the cage on 3 sides, if need be, place a heating pad or hot water bottle below the cage's bottom.
In order to provide some relief and to help open up the airways and make the breathing less laboured, you can create a little steam room for your budgie by running the shower hot, placing the cage in the bathroom and close the door so that your budgie is able to benefit from the steam.
Be aware that this will only provide some relief, it will not cure the illness, for that you will need medication.

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery, best of luck.


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Aluz is right. You should take it in to be evaluated. It could be sick or it could be scared. How long have you had your budgie?

Our oldest girl, Nevi, used to do this when we first got her. She would pant like a little dog and her beak would click. It only happened if we came close to the cage in the beginning and later, once she was more used to us, would only happen while perched on a finger. Now she doesn't do it at all unless there is a loud sound etc.

Try and look at your budgie. Is it doing it when you are stepped back from it? If it's totally happy when you are farther away and not panting it may be what mine had- anxiety. 

To be safe though take your budgie to get a health check. They will listen to the lungs to see if anything is wrong. My vet told me, if a true breathing issue, the tail will bob a lot too with each breath (maybe someone could correct me here). Also, they won't happy fly around around a lot or be very active as they would be exhausted by their labored breathing.

Also, make sure the room is dusty or have anything in it that could bother the air quality of the bird.

Hope they feel better either way


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is important that you have your budgie properly diagnosed by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.*


----------



## FriendlyRaisin (Jan 17, 2017)

My parents won't let me take them to the vet, they said it's too expensive, and they are bobbing their tails with each breath I really don't know what to do.


----------

